# Blu-Ray Must Haves



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Lets assume for a second that all films are out on Blu-Ray (they're not but play along!).

What films from all time would you go for in Full HD? I'm talking films that would benefit from the better res, so although Shawshank Redemption might be a top film it won't really get much benefit from Blu-Ray! 

So were talking big special effect movies I suppose!

Doesn't have to be in any order or anything.

Starter list

Aliens (Not out yet  )
Avatar
Armageddon (just coming out I believe)
Saving Private Ryan
LOTR Trilogy
Matrix Trilogy
Terminator 2
Star Trek XI
Transformers 1 & 2
Independance Day
Star Wars
The Abyss
Pirates of the Caribbean
Day After Tomorrow
2012 (crap film though!)
Fifth Element
I Robot
War Of The Worlds (new)


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I would say

Avatar- a must have imo
Saving Private Ryan
Pulp Fiction
Cloverfield
Black Hawk Down
Eagle Eye
The Knowing

not sure which of the above are already blu ray, but i will be looking to add these to the list


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Black Hawk Down - awful, awful movie.

Transformers 1 and 2 and Batman: The Dark Knight would be my choices.


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

Avatar (always)
Leon
Star Trek, 
LOTR Trilogy


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS (Apr 8, 2010)

got terminator 2 on blue ray good 
wot about band of brothers


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Bourne Trilogy (you just have to!)


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

You have to watch out for some re-releases on BluRay since they are not much better than the DVD, a good upscaling BluRay player might be a better option.

Take for instance Independence Day, I have the original and the BluRay and TBH the picture quality is not as good as I expected. Where BluRay does excel is in the soundtracks, DTS HD Master Audio is sensational through a good surround sound system, much better than Dolby digital.

Here is a good website for comparing DVD and BluRay discs. Gives you all the info on PQ and what type of soundtracks are on the disc.

FWIW the Underworld Trilogy on BluRay is fantastic for both PQ and Soundtracks and would be a go to for demoing my system off.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive got -

all the disney pixars 
hurt locker
district 9
avatar
hangover
wanted
hot fuzz
shaun of the dead
2012 
transformers 2
die hard 4
iron man
band of brothers

all amazing on bluray. apart from hot fuzz / shaun of the dead. ive found the remade ones, can be a bit scetchy / grainy in darker scenes


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

Besides some of the ones already mentioned, I would add:

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Apocolypse Now


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Trans 1 & 2 also like both National treasure movies!

:thumb:


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Star Wars isn't on Blu-Ray is it?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope, just the clone wars.

I'm sure they'll release Star Wars Blu-Ray.
Then Star Wars Blu Ray Remastered.
Then Star Wars Blu Ray 6 Pack
Then Star Wars Blu Ray 6 Pack - Remastered


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Crap film but Speed Racer looks amazing with all the vivid colours.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Nope, just the clone wars.
> 
> I'm sure they'll release Star Wars Blu-Ray.
> Then Star Wars Blu Ray Remastered.
> ...


It's just you reccomended it on your first post. Confused me.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

swordjo said:


> Crap film but Speed Racer looks amazing with all the vivid colours.


Yep, looks absolutly brilliant on Blu-ray.

Most that have been mentioned too.

Also Wall-e


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I would go with Avatar.

Top Gun,
Alien,
Predator (so you can actually see the hazy beast :lol
Terminator
Wanted
LOTR I, II, III

Basically, the 'epics' or blockbusters. With lots of CGI or huge landscapes. I think something like Shawshank or Schindler's List would lose the grittiness that they need in hi-def. 

Also, what's the point of buying rom-coms on blu-ray? No need. £3 DVD versus £12 Blu-ray? Not likely.

Having said that, i can see me stumping up for the Friends box set on Blu-ray :lol:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Gruffs said:


> Having said that, i can see me stumping up for the Friends box set on Blu-ray :lol:


Some things men should keep to themselves :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## jadedforester (Apr 23, 2010)

Planet Earth .... BBC documentary
Blue Planet ^^^ same
Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Some things men should keep to themselves :lol::lol::lol:


:lol::lol:

Should i not also say that because my other half has friends on every night when she goes to bed (she's epileptic and needs 9-10 hours, i get by on 6-8), i can quote almost the entire 10 series of Friends.

:lol::lol:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have about 20 blu rays, by far the best for picture/sound quality is The Dark Knight.

Awsome film.


----------



## ubizzle (Aug 12, 2008)

Andy_RX8 said:


> I have about 20 blu rays, by far the best for picture/sound quality is The Dark Knight.
> 
> Awsome film.


Agree there, based on the ones I've got.
It's the one film which is enhanced more by BluRay than any of the other films I've got (e.g. The Departed, The Prestige and a few others)


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

GLADIATOR - awesome in blu ray


----------

